# iPhone 4S won't receive picture messages



## miss_piggy (Feb 28, 2012)

Got a bit of an annoying problem, I'm hoping that someone here might be able to help. Whenever I get sent a picture message I get a text with a link to retrieve it online - and frustratingly the website it directs me to doesn't work using Safari. I've been on the phone to T-Mobile... they couldn't help and sent me to Apple... they couldn't help and said it's definitely something that T-Mobile should be able to fix... so now I'm going around in circles getting dizzy.

I've tried searching online for a solution but can't find anything, although the bits I have found seem to suggest I should have a Cellular Network Data option in my settings which is definitely missing.

I bought the phone in December direct from Apple.

Any thoughts?!?! Any help is muchly appreciated!


----------

